

Google, Apple and the future of personal computing - davidw
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/10/google_apple_an.php

======
hello_moto
Another human predicting future. When all of these "fantasy" ends?

You dream/vision about something and you do it. That's when dream/fantasy
becomes reality. Not when some hi-tech blogger wrote an article how to use
your MacBook with your Google account.

~~~
kingnothing
His writing could very well be the inspiration that one of us needs to get to
work his version of the future.

------
ajkates
That honestly doesn't sound terribly innovative to me. Of course the data will
be centrally located, and of course the low-end computers will be cheap.
However, there will always be a market for high-end computers, and companies
will gladly provide them (and reap huge margins)

The most important thing about the future of computing, in my opinion, is the
connectivity; the fact that you'll be connected to all of the world's
information, and all of its inhabitants, always, no matter where you are.

I'm still waiting for a computer I can wear.

------
rglullis
This device is already here. It is called the iPhone.

Personal Computing, to me, could be summed up to "uses of a computer when you
are not working".

Video, Music, communication, consuming services, games. What kind of software
in "Personal Computing" is lacking for any smartphone to be considered a
"Personal Computer"?

------
Tichy
I don't think Apple is interested in creating cheap computers.

~~~
kingnothing
Sure they are.

If they can keep making quality products and get them in to the hands of even
more people, why wouldn't they? It would only mean more profit for APPL.

